# Easy start



## alderman (Oct 8, 2019)

It’s been a few years since I’ve run this trimmer but I had to cut some woody stuff and needed the 80 tooth blade. 
The old Shindaiwa C35 fired up on the first pull.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 9, 2019)

I wish my Stihl FS-250R started on the 1st pull. It can be a royal PITA at times to get it started when cold. Once warm, it's fine.


----------



## blades (Oct 10, 2019)

Have had a couple of those ez start things or as I call them never start.


----------



## Woodsmith1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with the Stihl ElastoStart, basically a normal starter with just the handle having the rope attached to the handle with a short bit of massive elastic bungy cord rubber material, to dampen shock and transfer energy. Thought of retrofitting those to my gear if practical. Any advice?


----------



## cedarhollow (Oct 26, 2019)

i have a 180 with that elasto start, its a real spongee pull, takes a bit to get used to it but it saw starts when i pull the cord.


----------



## Woodsmith1 (Oct 26, 2019)

cedarhollow said:


> i have a 180 with that elasto start, its a real spongee pull, takes a bit to get used to it but it saw starts when i pull the cord.


Would you say it's an improvement over the old system or just some gimmick? Comfort, starting ease...


----------



## cedarhollow (Oct 26, 2019)

i dont know if its an improvement, i guess it makes starting saws easier for women or something. i got the saw used and was a good deal and it runs every time i pull the cord.
its like the cord comes out half way or so before the flywheel starts to spin.
im sure it will cost a few $$ for parts when it goes bad


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 30, 2019)

That Shindawai 35 is a good machine . I was given one just because it didn't run . I had to buy a new carb for it and misc. fuel system parts but it was worth it . I didn't think I would use that much but I like it to cut small woody brush in my attempts to knock back our fence line from creeping anymore into the corn field. It has a lot of power considering the size of the engine . Shindawai never made the greatest chainsaw but their brush cutters are as good as the other big name manufactures.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Oct 30, 2019)

Woodsmith1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Stihl ElastoStart, basically a normal starter with just the handle having the rope attached to the handle with a short bit of massive elastic bungy cord rubber material, to dampen shock and transfer energy. Thought of retrofitting those to my gear if practical. Any advice?


I have a 211 with one and it just feels weird. That saw is too small to really benefit from it. However, I would love one for my 660. That thing will rip your arm off if it hits enough to pop up the decomp button when you aren't expecting it.


----------

